# ZFS - reduction of speed copying



## Dorlas (Jul 27, 2009)

Good day.

A next problem with ZFS:
Carried out a copy from HDD (FreeBSD UFS2) to another HDD (ZFS v13) a large amount of data (26 GB, archive packages for FreeBSD 7-STABLE AMD64)

Initially, an excellent copy speed (60 MB / sec). Once copied 4 GB speed drops to 15 MB / sec (and remains so until the end of the end of the command: cp-rf / mnt / / tank / packages /)

System: FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE, AMD64, ZFS v13.

Percent: AMD X2 4800+, RAM: 4 GB.

PS: No ZFS tuning was carried out.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2009)

How Big is Pool, how much space left?
Little space left could be problem.....


----------



## Dorlas (Jul 27, 2009)

Pool is 45 Gb.

After copy used 65%

But after copy i run dbench - and have good result: 35 mb/s (500 pipes)


----------

